# need cpt help-new ortho coder



## rcbaker (Dec 2, 2010)

what is the cpt code for 
1. tendolysis APL
2. tendolysis EPB
3. extensor tenosynvectomy
4.1st dorsal compartment tenovaginotomy


----------



## capricew (Dec 2, 2010)

rcbaker said:


> what is the cpt code for
> 1. Tendolysis apl
> 2. Tendolysis epb
> 3. Extensor tenosynvectomy
> 4.1st dorsal compartment tenovaginotomy



1.finger/hand or forearm/wrist?
2. Finger/hand or forearm/wrist?
3. Depends on whether finger/hand or forearm/wrist?
4. 25000

perhaps you can post a scrubbed version of the op note so that i can help you more efficiently.

Fyi... If all four of these are being done at the same time thru the same incision for the 1st dorsal compartment, you can only bill 25000   the other 3 codes are inclusive.


----------



## rcbaker (Dec 22, 2010)

*op report help*

procedure listed
1st dorsal compartment tenovaginotomy
Tendolysis APL ad EPB tendons
Accessory compartment tenosynovectomy
Accessory dorsal compartment tenovaginotomy
Tenosynovectomy
Excision ganglion 1st dorsal comparment

Op
Oblique incision was marked out over the 1st dorsal compartment. under tourniquet control following exsanguination the skin was excised. The subcutaneous tissue ws divided, taking care to protect and preserver senory nerve branches of the radial nerve and to control bleeders with the bipolar cautery. The first dorsal compartment retinaculum was identified and was divided in its entirety under direct vision.  The retinaculum was noted to be thickened. A portion of proliferative extensor tenosynovium was excised. Tendolysis of APL AND EPB tendons was carried out. The first dorsal compartment ganglion was excised in ints entirety and sent to pathologic examination and diagnosis. An accessory compartment was identified carrying the extensor pollicis brevis tendon slip and this compartment ws divided in its entirety under direct vision.

my codes 25111, 25118, 25295

Can anyone tell if I coded this right?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## sfuncannon (Jun 17, 2012)

*Dequervain's disease*

What codes did you end up using in this scenario?  This is the exact procedure I am working on and the physician indicates if is for DeQuervains Tenosynovitis.  I am curious what you came up with because the code for the DeQuervains Tenosynovitis is 25000, but it does not seem to cover all of the procedures that are being done???
Thanks,
Sandy


----------

